# Let's share dogs in head wear.



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a great thread idea! Why am I not surprised that poodles look so good in all those different styles of hats?

I don't know if Beau's snood counts as a 'hat'' but it sure is funny. He doesn't like it very much though. Poor guy just wants his dinner ASAP!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Of course snoods count. The are a very poodle kind of head wear. Your darling does look like diner is on his mind. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm on it! Be back later with a pic!


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Cute idea let me see if I can find one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr. Gabe... 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, not fair - the Spoos fit in human hats, but the Tpoos we have to search far and wide to find a hat that fits!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley in her "homemade snood", I just get goodwill p.j's and cut the bottom off. It works like a charm. My girls know they must be dressed for dinner always.


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is my sweet boy Remy the summer before he died last fall. It's my all time favorite picture of him, thanks for giving me a reason to post it. He was the love of my life.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Does this count?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

My wolf in sheep's clothing!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Some of y'all have seen this before. Tonka at an ABI show a couple of years ago.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

My puppy Sammi at an early vet visit. She was so cuddly then!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's Chanter being a good sport:


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Nova would so not go for this. U cab barely get a picture of him still at all. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I am loving these photos!!!!!!


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

Here is shelton's headwears. 

1.) Beret- crocheted by my sister
2.) He was the circus afro zebra from Madagascar 3 (the movie) 
3.) Snood- also made by my sister


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

*"Who Dat"*

Gabriella, registered name "Happy Tails Who Dat", wearing her Saints Christmas hat during their 23 to 20 win over the '49ers. Sorry for the poor exposure...she was not very cooperative...LOL


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Chanter with the blue hat looks like he is giving you the stink eye! Lol! Too funny. All the pictures are great!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

katbrat said:


> Chanter with the blue hat looks like he is giving you the stink eye! Lol! Too funny. All the pictures are great!


Katbrat: Blue hat??? Oh you mean the blue TOQUE! Mais oui! Chanter was barely holding it together!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Runchanter, so I had to Google and use French to English translation to figure that out! LOL!  He is styling no matter what it's called or how you say it!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

So here is the only picture of Lexi with anything on her head. She was a almost a year old and it was almost Christmas.


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Racer seems to like hats lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

*Passover*

Excuse the groom or lack of.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

This is an old picture, but here is Kennedy in his hat :


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Newer picture of Kennedy in a giraffe costume with a hood that counts as a hat


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pictures of poodles in their chapeaux. I can't keep one on Bentley long enough to get a shot. Maybe I can get some help.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I love all the pics!! I'll see if I have one of Trixie but it won't be a hat, probably just a hood. Does that count?


----------



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

Now, THIS thread is why I joined the forum! Just too stinkin' cute! Keep them coming!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

jlf45764 said:


> I love all the pics!! I'll see if I have one of Trixie but it won't be a hat, probably just a hood. Does that count?


Of course it counts!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love putting stuff on Molly's head......yes, she is now getting a wardrobe of hats!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Molly has very fancy hats! She looks ready for church or the Derby :amen: :yo:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I never put clothes on my poodles, but my mom came to visit and tried to put her hat on Lou but she was like: no way! Scooted back and wasn't having it. So my mom tried to put it on Apollo's head, and Mr. Mellow Marshmellow let it sit there till it fell off! LOL
Sorry for the blurry picture, we were laughing! 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here is a pic of Trixie wearing her hoodie before she was groomed. 
Sorry for the quality of the pic. :sad:


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Pierre does not like hats much, but he looks so cute in them, as do everyone else's poodles!

Here is Peeps in a sombrero!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I just love this photos, all your dogs are so cute. Someday I will figure out the picture thing. Swizzle has never worn a hat though - I'll have to work on that. Is Molly wearing fascinators? She has quite a lovely assortment.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Maurice in his new fleece. He looks so down trodden._ "Get this thing off my head!"_


----------

